# RAM Choices?



## .:RoKsTaR:.

I loaded W7 64 and need to throw in some more RAM, but this is one part of computing i don't quite get.  I'm just not sure how all the numbers work 

Here's my card:

http://asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=G41M-VS2

What RAM specs would be the best choice for this board? I plan to buy 8 gigs for transcribing music and editibg instructional videos in sony vegas.

Cheers!


----------



## claptonman

You need DDR2, and 800mhz is the fastest it supports. Only has 2 slots and 8GB max, so you'll need 2 4GB sticks. But unfortunately, DDR2 is expensive nowadays, and for 800mhz, you'll have to spend 100+.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...06107 600006069&IsNodeId=1&name=8GB (2 x 4GB)

Might be better to just go with 4GB.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...66&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20


----------



## .:RoKsTaR:.

Thanks for the tip 

what's pc 6400, pc8500, etc.?  Does that matter?


----------



## claptonman

Those correlate with the speed of the RAM, and since yours can go only up to 800Mhz, PC2 6400 is also the fastest. Not sure of the difference between PC2 5300 and PC2 5400 for the 667mhz RAM, but there's only 3 choices for the 5400 so 5300 is the standard. You want to look at basically two things when looking for RAM. The socket type (DDR, DDR2, DDR3) and the speed (667, 800, etc.) It's all clearly laid out on the memory section of the motherboard link you gave.


----------



## .:RoKsTaR:.

thanks


----------

